# Few Pots



## myingling (Oct 20, 2013)

few pots I got spun up over the weekend ,,,chestnuts heading out other 2 just building up some stock

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4413_zpsa84fc571.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4428_zps7c469291.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4435_zps151f2588.jpg


Thanks for lookin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 20, 2013)

Those look great. I really like the walnut. It almost looks like a camo pattern.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 20, 2013)

great lookin pots buddy as always


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 20, 2013)

That Black Walnut is off the charts awesome!!!



Scott (why doesn't MTV play music videos) B


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice Job !!! Black Walnut definitely steals the show !!!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 21, 2013)

I like them all. Nice strikers too. Excellent finish. Great job.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice calls- is that walnut from the west or east-beautiful wood.
PS. I have not forgot your request- just have not gone thru everything. When new software comes up I will know if I have both pieces- I know I have 1.


----------



## bluedot (Oct 21, 2013)

Those are some beautiful pots!


----------



## myingling (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the nice words ,,,yes that walnut is some good lookin wood and it was one of the least figured of the bunch in hand it real looks sweet ,,,, and any of you that make pot calls if you never tried the old wormy chestnut give it try makes a great slate call

Mike1950
iam not to sure where it come from would have to do some didgging in my book on who sent it but did come from some one here on the fourm 

No hurry on the request


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 21, 2013)

myingling said:


> Thanks for the nice words ,,,yes that walnut is some good lookin wood and it was one of the least figured of the bunch in hand it real looks sweet ,,,, and any of you that make pot calls if you never tried the old wormy chestnut give it try makes a great slate call
> 
> Mike1950
> iam not to sure where it come from would have to do some didgging in my book on who sent it but did come from some one here on the fourm
> ...



Don't waste the time- I was curious- I sold you a piece a while back- looks like that batch of wood. Nice


----------



## myingling (Oct 25, 2013)

Mike
I never picked any walnut up from you ,, some persimmons and spalted maple ,,,but if you had a piece walnut that looks like that sitting around I may be in for a piece :)


----------

